# In Diablo 2 Einsteigen



## diablofan (25. November 2009)

Servus liebe buffies,

wie das Thema lautet will ich in diablo einsteigen .
ich wollte euch fragen wie es mit den Grundlegenden Sachen aussieht also:
Wie ist die Grafik? kann man sie ertragen rennt man schreiend weg etc...
Wieviele Leute spielen denn momenten online(battle.net) 
Kann man auch als Neueinsteiger was erreichen oder muss man stundenlang für ein item arbeiten nur damit man 5 minuten ein besseres bekommt?
Und dann noch Thema kosten 
generell kein problem will nur wissen wie das in Diablo 2 geregelt ist

Danke für die hoffentlich vielen antworten

achja Rechtschreibfehler können bei mir zum Grundpeis für 5 € gekauft werden für Preisfragen bin ich nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. November 2009)

Grafik ist halt auf dem damaligen Stand. Gibt auch 'n Patch für 1024x768, aber wirklich besser siehts dadurch nicht aus.

Keine Ahnung, wieviele Spieler noch im BNet spielen. Tot ists aber nicht.

Und was Items angeht ... wenn du im BNet stirbst (zB durch andere Spieler), sind deine Items ebenfalls weg, da du alles fallen lässt. Also gewöhn dich nicht zu sehr daran! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (26. November 2009)

Spieler gibts immernoch mehr als genug und Dein Equipment ändert sich fortlaufend. Wies ingame aussieht, siehst Du zB in diesem Video hier:


Das Spiel ist sehr einsteigerfreundlich gehalten. Auch wenn man absolut keinen Plan hat bringt mans recht schnell recht weit. Das Spiel kostet mittlerweile auch fast nix mehr, drum würd ich Dir vorschlagen: probiers einfach mal aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numekz (26. November 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Grafik ist halt auf dem damaligen Stand. Gibt auch 'n Patch für 1024x768, aber wirklich besser siehts dadurch nicht aus.
> 
> Keine Ahnung, wieviele Spieler noch im BNet spielen. Tot ists aber nicht.
> 
> ...



Die Grafik ist kult 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind immernoch mehr als genug Spieler, als Ergänzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Equipment kommt automatisch mit der Zeit, wirklich nützliche Sachen gibts aber erst ab der Schwierigkeitsstufe Nightmare (Alptraum) bzw. Hell (Hölle)

Und was Items angeht.. verzettelst du leider etwas mist.
Wenn man stirbt muss man lediglich wieder zu seiner Leiche laufen und diese sozu sagen "Aufheben", dann hast du dein Equip wieder.
Oder ne andere Option wenn man keine lust mehr hat, ausloggen um im nächsten Game ist die Leiche dann direkt am "Spawnpunkt".

Edit:
Zum Thema kosten, das Battle.net ist kostenfrei brauchst dir nur das Spiel zu besorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far,
Numekz


----------



## diablofan (27. November 2009)

Ok danke für die ´´vielen´´ antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ne mal im ernst danke leute für die auch wenn wenig guten antworten dann werde ich mir das mal anschauen
allerdings habe ich doch noch 1 frage hab mal gehört wenn man stirbt wird der Character gelöscht(weiß nicht mehr wo sorry) das stimmt dann nicht?


----------



## spectrumizer (27. November 2009)

Numekz schrieb:


> Und was Items angeht.. verzettelst du leider etwas mist.
> Wenn man stirbt muss man lediglich wieder zu seiner Leiche laufen und diese sozu sagen "Aufheben", dann hast du dein Equip wieder.
> Oder ne andere Option wenn man keine lust mehr hat, ausloggen um im nächsten Game ist die Leiche dann direkt am "Spawnpunkt".


Ja, aber wenn du durch PVP stirbst, heben halt andere Spieler dein Zeug in der Zwischenzeit auf. Es seid denn ich verzettel grad wirklich wieder was, verwechsel es mit UO oder Diablo im BNet hat wirklich kein Full Loot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Girderia (29. November 2009)

Punkt 1: wenn du hardcore spielst heißt einmal tot = immer tot, bei softcore, also im normal modus, kannst du sterben so oft es dir beliebt, gelöscht wird der charakter nur von dir selbst, oder durch zu lange inaktivität (3 monate wenn ich mich recht erinnere)
punkt 2: deine item bleiben in deiner leiche bis du die leiche anklickst, sollte es nun passieren dass du vorher schon etwas angelegt hast, und dein inventar voll sein, werden die items die du aus platzmangel nichtmehr aufheben kannst auf den boden fallen, und jeder spieler der dort steht kann sie aufheben, es ist also vorsich geboten


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn du durch PVP stirbst, heben halt andere Spieler dein Zeug in der Zwischenzeit auf. Es seid denn ich verzettel grad wirklich wieder was, verwechsel es mit UO oder Diablo im BNet hat wirklich kein Full Loot.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du verwechselts wirklich was, das war noch in D1 so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und @diablofan: Dein Char kann so oft sterben wie er will, er wird nicht gelöscht, es sei denn, Du spielst im HC-Modus (Hardcore). Dort darf Dein Char nicht sterben. Aber um den HC-Modus freispielen zu können, musst Du zuerst mal mit nem Char im Normalmodus die leichteste Schwierigkeitsstufe durchgespielt haben (zumindest war das früher so). Den HC-Modus nimmt man dann quasi als Anreiz wenn mans wirklich, wirklich schwer haben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunao (11. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man im normalem Modus stirbt, ein neues Game aufmacht oder einem neuem Game joint, liegt deine Leiche dort, wo du grad bist. Der Nachteil ist allerdings, dass du, jedes mal wenn du stirbtst, ein wenig Ep verlierst. Diese Ep bekommst du aber nicht wieder wenn du z.B. ein neues Game aufmachst.
Wenn du später lvl 90+ bist, verlierst du unmengen an Ep dadurch.


----------



## Rungor (11. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du verwechselts wirklich was, das war noch in D1 so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HC-Modus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bzw. ich musste keinen char mehr auf normal durchspielen um den HC-Modus freispielen zu können


----------



## Davatar (14. Dezember 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok kann natürlich sein dass sich das mittlerweile geändert hat, ist auch lange her dass ich regelmässig D2 gespielt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaub sonderlich weit hab ichs im HC nie geschafft, das war mir einfach zu stressig und Herausforderung hin oder her, wenn ich von nem Spiel graue Haare bekomme (sinnbildlich) ist mir das dann doch zu stressig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber lustig ists auf alle Fälle.


----------



## McChrystal (14. Dezember 2009)

Diablo II ist Kult! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du solltest es unbedingt mal anspielen. Ich hab vor kurzem mal wieder einen Char erstellt und es hat sofort wieder spass gemacht. In ein paar Stunden war ich bereits wieder auf Hölle (wo das Spiel am meisten Spass macht und die besten Items dropen). Es sind noch immer viele Spieler in Dia II unterwegs und es finden sich immer wieder Gruppen.
Wenn du damit anfängst würde ich dir empfehlen, die Skillbäume deiner Klasse gut anzuschauen und dich bereits zu Beginn auf eine Sklillvariante zu beschränken. Spätestens auf Hölle wirst du wenig Chance haben (und keinen Spass), wenn du verskillt bist und musst einen neuen Charakter erstellen.


----------



## Numekz (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab erst neulich mit WoW aufgehört, da es einfach nicht mehr das ist, was es mal war. Ich weiss schon was ich mal wieder anspielen werde wenn ich von der Arbeit heimkomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

edit:
Ist der neue Patch eigentlich inzwischen schon draußen?

Lg


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2009)

Nein leider nicht, hab das Warten mittlerweile auch aufgegeben und schaue nur noch alle paar Wochen mal, obs den Patch gibt. Erst dann werd ich wohl wieder D2 spielen.


----------



## Rungor (22. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ok kann natürlich sein dass sich das mittlerweile geändert hat, ist auch lange her dass ich regelmässig D2 gespielt hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jop das ist schon war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber irgendwann hat mans dann und wenns dann nicht lagt oder sonst irgendein spielfehler auftritt ist es schwer zu sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weißnichtwasichnehmensoll (2. Februar 2010)

Auf dem Hc mode hab ich bei laggs einfach immer alt+F4 draufgehämmert und beim einloggne gehofft das der char nich tot ist


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 und wenn man gestorben ist und kein platz mehr im inventar ist dann bleibt deine leiche liegen und du hast nur die sachen die du tragen kanns da
nix da mit sachen weg wenn inventar voll ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (6. Februar 2010)

Jau ich hab auch überlegt, mir ne original D2 version zuzulegen, weil ich das spiel LAN stundenlang gezockt habe, mein kumpel hatte es mir gebrannt aber damit kann ich ja nicht ins B-net.

Gibts denn wirklich noch viele leute die D2 Online spielen? weil WCIII wird mir langweilig, zuviel DotA spiele offen..^^


----------



## Davatar (9. Februar 2010)

Das wird immernoch von zig Leuten gespielt. Da hat man echt keine Probleme, Mitspieler zu finden und das Spiel selbst kostet ja auch fast nix mehr.


----------



## Zhumira (3. März 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das wird immernoch von zig Leuten gespielt. Da hat man echt keine Probleme, *Mitspieler* zu finden und das Spiel selbst kostet ja auch fast nix mehr.



Mitspieler.. man sollte eher von Mitbots/Mitbottern sprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fiel mir grad so auf als ich letztes WE wieder angefangen hab. Spaß machts trotzdem noch so einigermaßen ^^ Hilfsbereitschaft is nichmehr ganz so prickelnd was rushen angeht aber man kann ja auch so leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meiner Meinung nach der längere Teil aber grad für Anfänger spaßig.

Fazit : Anspielen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall und weiterspielen is auch keine Sünde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Wieso "fast" nix mehr? Theoretisch isses doch komplett kostenlos, ma abgesehn von den üblichen Internet-Gebühren und verruchten Geschäften die einem geflüstert werden oder hab ich was verpasst? ^^


----------



## Davatar (19. März 2010)

Mit "fast" hab ich gemeint 9.99 € für den Einkaufspreis bei Amazone oder wiviel das auch mittlerweile kosten mag. Als ich das damals gekauft hab war das noch so teuer wie ein neues Spiel heute. Das meine ich mit "fast" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheed (6. November 2010)

Die Gold-Edition gibts in vielen Geschäften für ca. 15 &#8364;. Also einsteigen lohnt sich, so hat man eine ungefähre Vorstellung wie Diablo III wird. Ich selber habs ~3 Jahre im closed battle.net gespielt und spiele heute auch noch gerne. Allerdings sollte man sich schon ein paar Kumpels dazu einladen, denn auf dauer allein ist es langweilig.


----------



## Dexis (23. Dezember 2011)

Sheedkiller schrieb:


> Die Gold-Edition gibts in vielen Geschäften für ca. 15 €. Also einsteigen lohnt sich, so hat man eine ungefähre Vorstellung wie Diablo III wird. Ich selber habs ~3 Jahre im closed battle.net gespielt und spiele heute auch noch gerne. Allerdings sollte man sich schon ein paar Kumpels dazu einladen, denn auf dauer allein ist es langweilig.


... wenn man denn ein paar Kumpels hat die das mitspielen^^
Ich habe mich vor 2-3 Wochen nochmal intensiv mit den Inhalten zu Diablo 3 beschäftigt und so dermaßen Bock bekommen, dass ich eben jene Goldedition wieder installiert habe und jetzt (nach ca. 4-5 Jahren) wieder No.2 zocke um das Warten auf den dritten Teil zu verkürzen. Anfangs habe ich offene Spiele gestartet, um ein bißchen mit der Community in Berührung zu kommen. Leider musste ich dann feststellen, dass das als (Wieder-)Einsteiger ziemlich negativ rüber kam, die regelmäßig Spielenden rannten überall durch und waren jeweils auf die Endbosse der Akte fokussiert, ich wollte hingegen lieber noch einmal alles im Einzelnen genießen.
Ich würde jedem Neu- oder Wiedereinsteiger raten, lieber erstmal den normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad alleine zu spielen, wenn einem das Inhaltliche gelegen ist. Danach kann man sich durchaus mit den anderen Spielern "auf die Jagd" begeben.


----------



## Nobundo (30. Januar 2012)

Hi,
hab auch mal ne Frage zum Wiedereinstieg in D2, habe mich mal wieder eingeloggt und verstehe dieses LAddersytem nicht ganz. Wird ein Laddercharakter denn regelmäßig gelöscht und ist dann einfach verloren? bei dem char den erstellt hab steht "expires in 11 days", wenn er in 11 tagen gelöscht wird lohnt sich das hochspielen ja nicht sehr. Und wie ist es mit nicht-Ladder-chars, sind die getrennt von den ladder chars? und was spielen denn mehr leute?

gruß
nobundo


----------



## stefanru (30. Januar 2012)

ich glaube du musst den char 3 stunden oder so spielen damit er nicht nach ein
paar tagen gelöscht wird.


----------



## Dargrin (30. Januar 2012)

So ist es,

Wenn man einen Charakter neu erstellt, dann fällt er unter die 10 Tage Regel. Das heisst der Charakter ist nach 10 Tagen abgelaufen, falls man ihn innerhalb dieser Zeit nicht auffrischt (einloggen reicht).
Um den Charakter für längere Zeit vor dem Ablaufen zu retten, muss man mit ihm insgesamt 2 Stunden in einem Spiel verbringen. Dann gilt der Charakter als "perm" und der rote Schriftzug im Auswahlfenster verschwindet. 

Grüße,
Dargrin


----------



## Davatar (31. Januar 2012)

Also zur Vollständigkeit: Es gibt 2 Systeme, das Ladder-System und das Non-Ladder-System.
Im Grunde genommen ist das Non-Ladder-System das normale System, in dem zig tausende Chars liegen und spielen. Das Problem beim Non-Ladder-System ist, dass es mit Gegenständen überflutet ist und eigentlich nichts wirklich was wert ist. Ausserdem soll es scheinbar von Cheatern nur so wimmeln. Da ich aber nie Non-Ladder spiele, kann ich das nicht beurteilen.

Das Ladder-System ist eine zeitlich begrenzte Liga, die im Regelfall 1-2 Jahre nach dem Start aufgelöst wird. Innerhalb der Ladder können dann nur Ladder-Charaktere spielen. Wenn Du also in der Ladder spielen willst, musst Du logischerweise auch Ladder-Charaktere erstellen. Wenn die Liga abgelaufen ist, werden ALLE Ladder-Charaktere in Non-Ladder-Charakter umgewandelt und eine neue Ladder beginnt. Das bedeutet, dass zum Start einer neuen Ladder alle Spieler, die an der Liga teilnehmen wollen, neue Chars erstellen und alles neu erfarmen müssen. Somit ist wieder alles wertvoll, weil ja im Grunde genommen auch alles verloren gegangen ist. Es gibt viele Spieler, die die Ladder als Anreiz nehmen, um in der Rangliste möglichst weit oben zu stehen, um beispielsweise erster lvl 99-Barbar zu werden oder sich mit Freunden in der Rangliste zu messen. Denn wenn man in der Non-Ladder-Rangliste schaut sind die ersten zig hundert Plätze alles lvl 99 Charaktere und dort ists nicht wirlich ne Leistung, lvl 99 zu werden.
Es gibt aber noch nen Bonus: Im Ladder-System gibts Runenwörter und Items, die man im Non-Ladder-System nicht erhalten kann. Diese sind alle ein Spürchen besser und stärker als die Runenwörter und Items, die man sonst bekommen könnte. Da mittlerweile auch hochstufige und seltene Runen relativ früh droppen können (da wurde mal heftig an der Dropchance geschraubt), ist das jetzt natürlich besonders spannend.
Im Ladder-System soll es übrigens kaum oder sogar gar keine Cheater geben, obwohl ich das weder bestätigen, noch verneinen kann, denn ich handle selten mit Spielern, die ich nicht kenne und dann meistens eher unwichtiges Zeug wie Edelsteine oder Lowlvl-Items.

Jetzt zum ablaufen der Chars: Wenn Du einen neuen Char erstellst, egal ob Ladder oder Non-Ladder, kann dieser ablaufen, wenn Du innerhalb der ersten 10 Tage nicht mindestens 2 Stunden in einem Spiel verbracht hast. Ich glaube das müssen 2 Stunden am Stück sein, kann aber gut sein, dass ich mich irre. Ich erstell oft nen neuen Char, minimiere Diablo 2 und mache irgendwas Anderes. Wenn die 2 Stunden dann rum sind, logg ich aus. Oder aber ich spiele die 2 Stunden einfach am Stück ^^
Ein normaler Char kann aber auch ablaufen, wenn Du mit ihm 90 Tage am Stück nicht eingeloggt hast. "Einloggen" bedeutet in diesem Zusammenhang, Char auswählen und in die Spielübersicht gelangen. Man muss also nicht einmal ein Spiel starten. 2 Wochen vor ablauf, erscheint in der Charübersicht die Info "Charakter läuft ab" (oder so ähnlich). Der Einfachheit halber logge ich immer, wenn ich diese Info sehe, kurz mit 4-8 Chars ein und wieder aus, damit diese wieder 90 Tage aktiv bleiben. Man sollte es dabei aber nicht übertreiben, da man sonst vom Battle-Net ne Weile gesperrt wird, wenn man zu oft reloggt. Die Sperre ist eher ärgerlich als schlimm, da sie oft nach 5-15 Minuten wieder durch ist und man neu einloggen kann. Jetzt der wichtige Punkt: Wenn ein Char abgelaufen ist, ist das grundsätzlich nicht schlimm. Solange kein anderer Char mit dem selben Namen erstellt wird (von irgendwem), kannst Du Dich jederzeit mit Deinem Char einloggen und ihn reaktivieren. Das heisst, dass Du theoretisch auch nach nem Jahr noch mit nem Char einloggen könntest, der noch abgelaufen ist. Allerdings solltest Du bedenken, dass Namen wie "Legolas", "Gandalf", etc gerne und oft von Spielern verwendet werden und daher die Chance sehr hoch ist, dass Du Deinen Char nach dem Ablaufen in die Tonne treten kannst. Denn ein wirklich abgelaufener Char ist nur noch ein Bildchen, das Platz verschwendet, sonst gar nichts mehr.


So ich hoffe ich konnte alle Fragen damit beantworten


----------

